
Man with Implanted Public Transit Card Escapes Conviction - xkcd-sucks
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-06-18/biohacker-who-implanted-opal-card-into-hand-escapes-conviction/9880524
======
scroogly
> NSW Transport Minister Andrew Constance said the Government did not support
> what Mr Meow-Meow had done. "It's really crazy cat stuff to go and insert a
> chip inside your arm," he said. "It's not recommended for health reasons but
> we've got to be guided by the courts."

Normal cat stuff, surely.

